# Countdown and delay before recording



## Jurgen Gaeremyn (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi,
every now and then, I'm in a single monitor setup when I need to record something. Then I always have the beginning of my video showing how I minimize OBS. While this is great advertising for the product (j/k), it doesn't look very professional. I think it would be great if you were able to put a (variable?) 10 seconds countdown option...

This then allows you to have 10 seconds to prep your screen to start recording.

For clarity: I'm not talking about a countdown timer for the viewers, but for the host.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 10, 2019)

Have you tried setting a hotkey for starting the recording? That way OBS can be already minimized when you start the recording with the hotkey.


----------

